# our new devon rex!



## Kohana (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's a picture of my male devon rex kitten who is unnamed at the moment.  
We picked him up last Friday, he's 3 months old and loooooooooves attention.. He loves to cuddle, and cries/meows when nobody is around lol. Isn't he cute? (Please excuse stuff around his eyes, these were taken in the morning before I had a chance to wipe it off)
























I will add more later!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwwww! His little face in that last picture is adorable!


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

He's sweet!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!!! What a doll!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh what a little cutie he is! :love2 Beautiful eyes.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I love his eyes - he does have a very cute face!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

How cute. Ive never seen a white devon!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I must have missed this when first posted. I've been busy and away on holiday. He's adooorable! What a cutie. You're going to be loved and amused for many years. Congratulations! Would love to see more pics as he grows up.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

He's so sweet! Named him yet?


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:love2 :love2 :love2 Such a cute little baby


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

I love Devon Rex's!! He is a turbo cutie!!


----------

